# Great Photos opportunity for East coast of USA. to night.



## surapon (Nov 19, 2013)

Dear Friends.
To night 7:30 to 9:30 PM 11/19/2013 for Northern Canada to Florida, East coast of USA---All my friend Photographers with the big Tele. Lens can shoot the ROCKET LAUNCH at Northeastern sky.

http://www.space.com/23643-record-setting-rocket-launch-ors3.html


I will try too, But I might not have the chance, because of the thick cloud are moving in , Now.
If you have a lucky shot, Please post and show your masterpiece for us to see.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 19, 2013)

You can see rocket launch all the way from upper east coast? I doubt that.


----------



## surapon (Nov 19, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> You can see rocket launch all the way from upper east coast? I doubt that.



Dear Sir, Mr. sunnyVan 
Just the White Trail of the Smoke of the rocket , Per the Web site tell us.

"The potentially spectacular nighttime launch may be visible from northeastern Canada and Maine down to Florida, and from as far inland as Michigan, Indiana and Kentucky, according to maps provided by NASA and Orbital Sciences, the aerospace firm providing the Minotaur 1."

But, I do not have a chance to shoot the Rocket in my life, And I will try to night.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry, Dear Friends.
It have a cloudy sky at Northeastern sky, and I could not see the Rocket's trail----Yes, I try----Sorry.
Now = 8:34 PM, And I still waiting until 9:30 PM to night.
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 20, 2013)

surapon said:


> Sorry, Dear Friends.
> It have a cloudy sky at Northeastern sky, and I could not see the Rocket's trail----Yes, I try----Sorry.
> Now = 8:34 PM, And I still waiting until 9:30 PM to night.
> Surapon


Surapon, Thanks for letting us know about the launch....

I could see it from just north of Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.... it was fairly low, about 5 or 6 degrees up from the ground, and I could see it for about 30 seconds...

Shot this one with my camera pushed to the limit..... 60D, HANDHELD!!!!, 1/15 second, F4, and 200mm at ISO12,800...., the picture is cropped to the limit!


----------



## surapon (Nov 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Dear Friends.
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Mr. Haines
You are very lucky, Now My time = 9:06 PM, and solid cloud in our northeastern sky----Bad luck for me to night.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html


http://www.space.com/23659-night-rocket-launch-record-29-satellites.html

PICTURE from NASA.


----------



## deuce2367 (Nov 20, 2013)

Good tip, saw this thread 20 minutes before launch. Not a great shot (only had my 35mm prime) but was happy with the result. View is from my neighbor's front yard, 6D with tripod.

-Deuce


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 20, 2013)

deuce2367 said:


> Good tip, saw this thread 20 minutes before launch. Not a great shot (only had my 35mm prime) but was happy with the result. View is from my neighbor's front yard, 6D with tripod.
> 
> -Deuce



Nice shot! Particularly nice with the restrictions you had.... and welcome to the forum


----------



## surapon (Nov 21, 2013)

deuce2367 said:


> Good tip, saw this thread 20 minutes before launch. Not a great shot (only had my 35mm prime) but was happy with the result. View is from my neighbor's front yard, 6D with tripod.
> 
> -Deuce



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Mr. deuce2367.
Your Photo is a lot better than NASA photo.
Thank you, Sir to post for all of us to see.
Surapon


----------

